# Drive not recognized says "ide" instead of "hdc"



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi- newbie question here. I am trying to upgrade my TiVo 540040 with a Seagate 300GB drive. I downloaded the newest version of PTVupgrade LBA48 Boot Disk (version 4.04) and loaded it onto my computer. It is an old AMD K6 with 256MB ram running Windows 95- I borrowed it from the trash heap at our office.

I have gone over the instructions on the PTVUpdate site and Weaknees numerous time. I have been planning on doing this for 2 months- today I took the plunge.

I took apart my TiVo and put the drives in place. I have my c: drive recognized in the hda position, the Seagate is recognized in the hdb position and the CD Rom is recognized in the hdd position. In lieu of it saying hdc it says

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 

in another place it says

spurious 8259A interrupy: IRQ7.

I have moved the jumpers around a couple times to no avail. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks for your help in advance.

A newbie.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Where did you see this text is it the output from the boot process or BIOS?

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 
Transfers will be slow less then 10G per hr. Enable DMA mode if able if you are saving your recordings.

in another place it says

spurious 8259A interrupy: IRQ7.There is some device generating interrupts. IRQ7 is commanly used for a Sound card, Printer port, Network card or modem?

I have moved the jumpers around a couple times to no avail. Follow the jumper settings on the drives hda, hdc are set Master 
hdb, hdd are set Slave some drives have an additional setting if there is a slave drive connected on the same channel.

Any suggestions?

Start with just the CD drive and W98 Drive connected get the computer to boot the MFSTools CD to Linux before adding the TiVo drive you might even want to try mounting the "C" drive before installing the TiVo drive.


----------



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks homeuser for responding, I am kind of an upgrade novice, so please forgivethe amateurish follow up questions. 

This text comes up after the CD boots up to Linux. Yes, I am saving old recordings. I don;t mind that it takes a long time. I was too lazy to save them to disk , so I don;t mind. What is DMA mode, exactly?

The computer has no ethernet card- and the sound card and video card are in different PCI slots. Does that help describe anything?

Basically, All I'm trying to do is replace the old hard drive with a new one. I'll use the old hard drive as my back up and keep it in safe storage should the new one fail at some point.

As I said- I'm a newbie. I haven't messed with Linux since engineering grad school.- and that was a crash course for dummies. Duh! Thanks for your and anybody else's help.


----------



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay, I unhooked the Tivo Drive completely and I still get, a conflict apparently. Here's what it says after i boot the Linux disk

hda: FUJITSU MPC3043AT, ATA Disk Drive
hdb: ST3300631A, ATA Disk Drive
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
hdd: MAT****A CR-588, ATAPI CD/DVD-Rom drive

Any thoughts?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The info looks normal, You should be at the command prompt where you can type the MFS commands. If the original TiVo drive is primary master (hda) try mfsinfo /dev/hda. If you are not making a backup then there is no need for the W95 drive

For a boost in speed I would install the two drives on separate channels 
- Primary Master (hda) original TiVo drive 
- Primary Slave (hdb) or Secondary Slave (hdd) the CD drive. 
- Secondary Master the new 300G seagate drive. 
Then your backup | restore command would be something like mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdc

DMA "*Direct Memory Access*" Drives data moves directly to and from RAM, bypassing the CPU altogether.

PIO "*Programmed Input/Output*" The CPU moves the drives data to and from RAM.


----------



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

So if I type in this command,

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdc 

assuming I have the TiVo as the primary master (hda) and the Seagate 300gb (hdc)

This would duplicate my a drive onto the new C drive, and that's all I would need to do and then I coudl pop the Segate into the TiVo?


Again, sorry for the newb type questions. I've tried to follow the documentation, but I'm a linux idiot, apparently. I owe you a beer!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes.

Did you see the WeaKnees Interactive Online TiVo Upgrade Instructions Link from the sticky at the top of this forum?


----------



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks homeuser- I did use the Weeknees Interactive guide, but I got confused when the TiVo drive didn't show up as hdc.

Okay- Now all I have is the tivo drive and the 300gb drive. The TiVo is in the hda position and the seagate is in the hdc position. Unfortunately, the computer does not recognize the TiVo drive. I have put the jumped in the master position, but to no avail. Should I run qunlock? It is a Mat 12, 2004 Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 8 QuickView 40Gb Hard drive. Can I run qunlock off of the CD Rom or will i need to burn it to a floppy (I'll need to rummage around for one of those antiques!)

Thanks again HomeUser (and anybody else who chooses to answer). This is a great board! I'd be lost without it.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

NO! *DO NOT* RUN GUNLOCK. Your TiVo does not lock drives.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Are you really sure the drive is not recognized? 
Assuming the CD drive is still Slave on the second IDE channel the jumper should be set the same as when the drive is in the TiVo. Usually that is Master without Slave.

A couple of Linux commands you can use to find information about the drives 
dmesg | grep ide 
cat /proc/partitions

Mfstools info command (depending on the CD) 
mfsinfo /dev/hda 
or mfstool info /dev/hda


----------



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

okie doke- once again, thank you Homeuser. Yeah, the CD ROm is in the secondary slave position.

I have the jumper in the DS(Master) slot on the old Tivo drive and in the hda position. When it was in the TiVo, the jumper was in the CS Enabled slot. Here's what I get when i type the commands you suggested.

dmesg | grep ide yields:

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
ide: Assuming 33MHZ system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hdaio, hdbio
ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdcMA, hddio
ide: Assuming 33MHZ system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

msinfo/dev/hda yields

sh: (tilda) msinfo/dev/hda: No such file or directory

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
the newbie


----------



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

I hate emoticons... here's what it says actually


```
ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio
ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio
```


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The dmesg output looks normal. 


> sh: (tilda) msinfo/dev/hda: No such file or directory


Linux cannot find the command that was typed there should be a space between mfsinfo and /dev/hda if you type just mfsinfo you should get the usage message if not use the mfstool command.

What was the output of the cat /proc/partitions?


----------



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

when i type in cat /proc/partitions i get

major minor #blocks name
22 0 293036184 hdc

msfinfo does not work. it says sh: msinfo: command not found

mfstool does work. It says

MFSTools 2.0
Usage mfstool <function. <args> or <function> <args>
Available functions:
backup Backup Tivo drive fast and small.
restore Restore mfstool backups to TiVo drive.
add Add partitions to your RiVo MFS volume.
mls List files in the MFS volume.
info Display information about MFS volume.
For help ona particular function: mfstool <function> -h

to be continued.... Thanks yet again homeuser.


----------



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

Trying to get the new hard drive installed before the new season of Lost! 

Still having problems getting this bad boy going . I just can't get my computer to recognize that the TiVo drive is hooked up to the computer. I tried following the PVTUpgrade and Weaknees guides and homeuser's excellent guidance, but am still having problems. Right now I have the old 40GB TIVO drive in position hda as the primary slave and the 300GB Seagate in hdc as the secondary slave. 

I don't really need a backup (although I wouldn't mind eventually making one) because I just plan on storing the factory 40GB tivo drive in a static free container and keeping that as the backup. I do wanna transfer the existing recordings to the new drive though.

For what I've done so far, please scroll up.

Incidentally homeuser, thanks for all your help thus far. I saw an ad above for the Elf Foundation and made donation to it on your (and TiVo Community's) behalf. I know I've been a real pain and you've been helpful. I just hope I can get this going!


----------



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's some more information about what I' ve done lately.

Again, hda is primary slave (original 40GB TiVo drive)
hdc is 300GB Seagate drive. 


mfsbackup -Tao /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /dev/hdc shows this:

/dev/hda: No such device or address
/dev/hda10: Illegal seek
mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvo_read_data: Input/output error
mfsbackup: Backup failed to startup. Make sure you specirfied the reight devoces, and that the drives are not locked.
Restore failed: -: Success

when I typed in 
mfstool info /dev/hda
I get

/dev/hda: No such device or address
/dev/hda10: Illegal seek
mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: Input/output error

Help!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I think you may be almost there. 

Normally hda is Primary Master and hdc would be Secondary Master 
Primary Master = hda 
Primary Slave = hdb 
Secondary Master = hdc 
secondary Slave = hdd 

If you have an add on IDE card like the Promise Ultra the drives start with Primary Master = hde. 


Thanks for making the donation.


----------



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

oops. i meant i have the tivo in hda as primary master and the seagate in hdc as secondary master. jumpers for both are set in the master position. i'm not quite sure if there is an IDE card. so does that mean the primary master, the tivo drive is now in the hde position? If i remove the IDE card will that reset the hda to primary master or should i replace hda with hde, i.e.

mfsbackup -Tao /dev/hde | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi /dev/hdc 


Thanks! Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## albrandwood (Aug 12, 2002)

are the harddrives connected to the motherboard?

hde is basically an additional drive controller, usually used to access higher capacity drives, or higher speed access to the drives.


----------



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

something else i just noticed:

i feel like an idiot... i'm not sure, but it's possible that the IDE cable on the tivo drive was not properly attached to the pc. did i possibly damage the drive.

Anyway, I made sure everything was tight and properly connected. Now when I rebooted, the CD Rom does not boot immediately.

On the post screen, when it is trying to detect the IDE Primary Master (The TiVo drive) iit appears to be sort of stuck.

It says

Detecting IDE Primary Master .... [Press F4 to skip] and has been stuck there for the last 30 minutes.

Did I screw up?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

> Detecting IDE Primary Master .... [Press F4 to skip] and has been stuck there for the last 30 minutes.


 Check your drive jumpers you may have both the drives set the same or some drives have the jumpers set different for "master" or "master with slave"


----------



## jelboston (Sep 11, 2006)

jumpers seem okay... have the TiVo drive set at master (in the TiVo it was in the Cable select jumper) , seagate is set at master- it has no master with slave setting (I know some hard drives do, a couple of my western digital drives do...). CD Rom is set to slave. All looks good, jumper wise... I'm stymied.


Guess I may have to think about getting InstantCake and losing the recordings.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Is your drive really reporting "/dev/hde" if so see this message from the archives mount /dev/hdg1 /mnt fails!


----------



## albrandwood (Aug 12, 2002)

jelboston said:


> something else i just noticed:
> 
> i feel like an idiot... i'm not sure, but it's possible that the IDE cable on the tivo drive was not properly attached to the pc. did i possibly damage the drive.
> 
> ...


OK ... not plugging the cable in correctly indicates two things .......

(1) is it an older PC ... does the plugs on the IDE connectors have a raised bump on one side? If not, that would explain how you were able to plug it in wrongly ...
(2) chances are, you have the connector upside-down into the drive ... (which is only possible if you don't have the raised bumps on the connectors)

There are three different results that occur when you connect an IDE drive ...
1) the cable is off-center (ie, it's connecting only 38 pins not all 40) ... it will be totally ignored by the machine
2) the cable is connecting all 40 pins, but is upside down... The computer is confused by this, and spends a LONG time trying to make sense of what is connected ...
3) the cable is connected perfectly ... it works ...

My guess is, you've got past (1), and are now on (2) ... :-D

Doing (1) and (2) will not harm the PC or the drive, though you may want to double check that all the pins on the IDE connector on the drive are nice and straight ...

@


----------

